# Max-air Vs Aero-flo



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Now let me start by saying that this was a very scientific, exacting experiment which NASA themselves (you know -- the guys that has crashed more things into MARS then actually landed) would have been proud of - millions of taxpayers dollars and thousands of hours of labor were involved in this experiment --and God only knows who many cases of beer I had to go through ...

SO --

About two years ago to the date I placed one MAX-AIR and one Aero-FLO (CRAP)  on my trailer...

After 2 years of being stored on an open lot in 120 degree heat, torrential rainfall, hail storms, dust storms, wind storms, and everything from beaches to mountains ...

The Max-Air has held up great -- its still clear -- no cracks -- looks like the day I put it up there ..

The Aero-Flo (here thereafter referred to as CRAP-thing) looks awful. It has clouded over -- has MOLD growing on the inside -- and when I went to wash it today -- cracked right in half when I put slight pressure on it to clean off the mold...

So if anyone at all is considering putting a Aero-Flo on their RV -- well ... DON'T!!!

Now the legal disclaimer so as to preclude me from being sued -- This discussion pertaining to the benefits of MaxAir and Aero-Flo is meant for educational purposes only. Any resemblance to the actual NASA, or real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited. Some assembly required. List each check separately by bank number. Batteries not included. Contents may settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty expressed or implied. Do not use while operating a motor vehicle or heavy equipment. Postage will be paid by addressee. Subject to approval. This is not an offer to sell securities. Apply only to affected area. May be too intense for some viewers. Do not stamp. Use other side for additional listings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over 18 years of age. If condition persists, consult your physician. No user-serviceable parts inside. Freshest if eaten before date on carton. Subject to change without notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. No postage necessary if mailed in the United States. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. One size fits all. Many suitcases look alike. Contains a substantial amount of non-tobacco ingredients. Colors may, in time, fade. We have sent the forms which seem to be right for you. Slippery when wet. For office use only. Not affiliated with the American Red Cross. Drop in any mailbox. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of printing. Return to sender, no forwarding order on file, unable to forward. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to perform. At participating locations only. Not the Beatles. Penalty for private use. See label for sequence. Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Do not write below this line. Falling rock. Lost ticket pays maximum rate. Your cancelled check is your receipt. Add toner. Place stamp here. Avoid contact with skin. Sanitized for your protection. Be sure each item is properly endorsed. Sign here without admitting guilt. Slightly higher west of the Mississippi. Employees and their families are not eligible. Beware of dog. Contestants have been briefed on some questions before the show. Limited time offer, call now to insure prompt delivery. You must be present to win. No passes accepted for this engagement. No purchase necessary. Processed at location stamped in code at top of carton. Shading within a garment may occur. Use only in well-ventilated area. Keep away from fire or flame. Replace with same type. Approved for veterans. Booths for two or more. Check here if tax deductible. Some equipment shown is optional. Price does not include taxes. No Canadian coins. Not recommended for children. Prerecorded for this time zone. Reproduction strictly prohibited. No solicitors. No alcohol, dogs, or horses. No anchovies unless otherwise specified. Restaurant package, not for resale. List at least two alternate dates. First pull up, then pull down. Call toll free before digging. Driver does not carry cash. Some of the trademarks mentioned in this product appear for identification purposes only. Record additional transactions on back of previous stub. Decision of judges is final. This supersedes all previous notices.

GHOSTY


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow not that is a disclaimer! But where did this come from?









All models over 18 years of age.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great disclaimer!!























Mark


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Also great information on the difference bettween the Max-flow and the crap-o.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have three of the Max-Air vents installed. Best thing I did to the trailer! If you watch for a sale, you can get them for less than $25 each. Easy to install.

And they survived the golf-ball sized hail we got at Disney World's Fort Wilderness campground about a month ago.

I keep mine open all year round, even on the road and when in storage. The only time we close them is when the furnace or the A/C is running.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey, shouldn't that disclaimer be in type more this size???


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy smokes, what a disclaimer! We have three Max-Airs on our 23RS and now are glad we went that route!

-CC


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank You Ghosty for that very scientific study.







We don't have any vents yet, but if we decide to install them they'll be Maxx-Air. 
Love your legal disclaimer.









Tami


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We went with the Maxx-Air covers on our TT and glad we did. And they also survived a hail storm while in Goliad, TX this past march.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, what a legalese disclaimer.

Glad we didn't wast money on crap-o's. We too went with all MaxxAir


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Little too much time on your hands today Ghosty?
















Inquiring minds need to know - did you type all that in today (if so, ummm, hmmm, I think you need to go camping







), or have you been compiling a disclaimer list and did the "copy and paste" thing?


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Great test comparison report. I have the Aero brand on my current RV.
No problems, but my rig is always parked inside. Next time the Max-Airs for me.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

As a testament to the Maxx Air's - this last trip we went through a serious West Texas Thunderstorm. Many folks were pulled off to the side of the road. We putted along at 20-25mph until we got through it but were hit by several big blasts of wind (bit of a plug for our Equalizer hitch there too) but had no apparent problems. The rig was stable and solid. We got to the next truck stop and before we left, I was doing my regular "walk around" to check things out and noticed that a Maxx Air had nearly been ripped off by the wind! I pulled the truck up beside the camper and hopped up on the roof. The hinges (we have the hinged version of the mounts) were bent and a small area of the Maxx Air was torn where the mounts are at. I loosened the mounts, bent the "torn" area of the MaxxAir back in place and went on down the road! Finished the drive down there and back and it is still up there solid! The plastic those Maxx Airs is made from is quite tough and resilient. I was impressed.

-CC


----------

